# NYCKS



## l r harner

the NY custom kn\ife show is comming up and i plan on at least walking around (will have a few things with me if you wanted to buy) 
i dont think ni ca get a table but i plan on dinner and drinks/ showing off what i have the 2 nights after the show 

loooks liek a tuna sword a few folders and a few razors 

anyone interested that i should make sure to find


----------



## Dave Martell

I've been trying to get to this show for at least 11 yrs now. Maybe this will be my lucky year?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> I've been trying to get to this show for at least 11 yrs now. Maybe this will be my lucky year?


 
I think I will make this year too.  Shame on me, Dave, as I am much closer than you are. 

M


----------



## l r harner

hey if we can get a pack together (i can pick up dave ) and ron knows all the hot spots lets make this happen


----------



## JohnnyChance

I could make sunday, not friday or saturday though.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I am flexible on the date.


----------



## Dave Martell

l r harner said:


> hey if we can get a pack together (i can pick up dave ) and ron knows all the hot spots lets make this happen



Oh snap - a ride? Hmmmm.....this might happen


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> I could make sunday, not friday or saturday though.



Sunday....there's nothing left but the cleaning people


----------



## The hekler

A tuna sword?!? Hmmm might need to take a trip up.


----------



## mattrud

I get back into town late saturday night and will need to be back at work first thing sunday so I can not make it. Darn.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> Sunday....there's nothing left but the cleaning people


 
Haha yeah I figured.


----------



## sudsy9977

I could go on a friday for sure.....that'd be the only day icould go though....Ryan


----------



## l r harner

my plan is leave here friday catch the end of the first day then do saterday and maybe catch a bit of sunday AM


----------



## Chef Niloc

l r harner said:


> the NY custom kn\ife show is comming up and i plan on at least walking around (will have a few things with me if you wanted to buy)
> i dont think ni ca get a table but i plan on dinner and drinks/ showing off what i have the 2 nights after the show
> 
> loooks liek a tuna sword a few folders and a few razors
> 
> 
> 
> anyone interested that i should make sure to find




You mean Monday and Tuesday ( 20 & 21)? Were are you going to be, I'm off. If I can hit the show it would be Sunday, but it's been disappointing the past few years.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dave Martell said:


> Sunday....there's nothing left but the cleaning people


 
Never any kitchen knives there anyway .


----------



## l r harner

niloc if you will be around i ll hang out then we can talk big sharp knives a bit


----------



## Noodle Soup

Takeda is normally there. Carter used to go but seems to have quit. Other kitchen knife makers are kind of hit and miss.


----------



## zitangy

List of Exhibitors

http://www.nyckshow.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=113&Itemid=114


----------



## sashae

Outside of Takeda, is there anyone there who'll have a decent spread of kitchen stuff? Or is this more of a skip?


----------



## Dave Martell

Ahhhh crap, this is tomorrow, well I guess I won't going again this year.


----------



## Jim

The last 2 shows it was just Takeda san with kitchen knives.


----------



## l r harner

well the folder i wanted to have finished is out as i broke a tap off in the las hole that needed tapped (still not sure how im fixing that one)
but will be there with a tuna sword and a few razors and one 6 inch utility (i have not a tabel but i will be floating around ) i ll be talkign to the dealers and seeing what deals i can work


----------



## SpikeC

If the hole is not in steel, have you tried alum?


----------



## Dave Martell

So how was the show?


----------



## l r harner

show was good smaller then i thought for NY but had coop shooot 3 of my razors and looks at all the high end handle stuffs and talked shop with some great makers 
ron was a proper host (more then jsut a proper he was greta ) 
had good meals 
i sold nothing but really didnt plan on it ether (dave i was goin to stop by before the show but you were a hair out the way the way i went


----------



## Noodle Soup

I don't know what the answer is but a lot of the more popular makers sell out in the first hour of the first day. By Sunday morning the show was looking pretty sorry with all those empty tables every where you looked. Good crowd Friday, fair Sat. and poor Sunday.


----------



## SpikeC

They should require all knives remain on site until the end of the show. Then even those who cannot attend until Sunday can at least see what is available.


----------



## l r harner

alot of the better makers do keep knives till the end of show but for some its not worth them even sticking around for sunday and they have flights to make 

i know RJ and DDR knives were able to look at but thats the corner of the show i was hanging out in


----------

